# Voodoo Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

A cool Mexican café, which has been presented with awards for its food by Gary Rhodes and for preparation of the best quality British meat and quoted as preparing the best coffee in Darlington. All staff are barista trained and strive to keep quality and consistency all areas of the menu.Situated above: In Arcadia, 84 Skinnergate, Darlington, DL3 7LX. Check out www.myspace.com/inarcadiaonline for information on special events and activities.

More...


----------

